# FREE SHIPPING: The Battle of Spring



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Apr 2008)

Spring is here and that means good news for Army.ca users. To celebrate the end of winter I've dropped all shipping charges on Army.ca swag.

How long will this deal last? Until the last bit of snow is gone from my yard. By the looks of things you still have some time to get in on this deal, but despite snow in the forecast, time is of the essence!

I'll keep you posted, but for the time being the drifts are still almost 3 feet high at the moment.


Cheers and long live spring
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Apr 2008)

Mike I may have to take you up on your offer.

Mom likes the idea too 


Baker


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Apr 2008)

Just one problem.........I have at least one of everything in the store already.

Hmm,...an army.ca dress shirt...hmm...


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Apr 2008)

Well, I don't have any Milnet swag, just Army.ca. Hmm, I may get an Army.ca golf shirt, don't have one of those yet.

But then again, I have to get my money in order, which hasn't been very good lately. Oh mother... ;D


----------



## medaid (10 Apr 2008)

How bout an Army.ca blazer crest? Army.ca patch for motorcyle riders? Army.ca tie? Just some ideas Mike ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2008)

No red t-shirts, size medium?  Although, the tan ones are pretty nice.


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Apr 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> How bout an Army.ca blazer crest? Army.ca *patch* for motorcyle riders? Army.ca tie? Just some ideas Mike ;D


You mean my idea? ;D


----------



## medaid (10 Apr 2008)

Which one Baker? The Tie? The motorcycle patch? Blazer crest? From what remember you just wanted a "patch" mine were specific ;D


----------



## stryte (10 Apr 2008)

Nice deal! Bought myself a dark grey Milnet hoody   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Apr 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Which one Baker? The Tie? The motorcycle patch? Blazer crest? From what remember you just wanted a "patch" mine were specific ;D


A patch can go anywhere really.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Apr 2008)

stryte your hoodie went out in this morning's mail. Thanks!


----------



## deedster (11 Apr 2008)

BANDANA !!!!


----------



## medaid (11 Apr 2008)

Hehehe... How bout camisole and g-strings?  something for the female members or male members' better halves?


----------



## armyvern (12 Apr 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Hehehe... How bout camisole and g-strings?  something for the female members or male members' better halves?



Own some already --- camouflage too.

Mike would have to make these ones pretty darn special.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Apr 2008)

It's getting pretty green out there... I suspect we have just a couple days left max before all the snow is gone, so if you're going to make your move, now is the time!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Apr 2008)

Thanks to all who participated. This weekend, winter succumbed to the heat after a lengthy battle. The snow melted quietly in the presence of family and friends... or at least me on my deck with a beer in hand. 

Spring is finally here.


----------



## stryte (21 Apr 2008)

Hoody arrived today. Looks and feels great    

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Apr 2008)

stryte said:
			
		

> Hoody arrived today. Looks and feels great
> 
> Thanks.


If it is the Army.ca one, then they are great! I have two! I'll tell you what the Milnet one is like later when mom gets hers. (She also has an Army.ca one!).

;D
Baker


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Spring is finally here.



Spring?  Judging from the temperatures, I think we in Southern Ontario have boogied right into summer!!


----------



## dangerboy (22 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Spring?  Judging from the temperatures, I think we in Southern Ontario have boogied right into summer!!


You must have stolen the heat from us out West


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Apr 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> You must have stolen the heat from us out West



I think we had more snow than out West this year, so I guess it's a fair trade.


----------

